# Transponder list question



## MisterEd (Jun 6, 2001)

Is there a source for a CURRENT list of D* transponders and their stations available? I have found a number of old lists but nothing current.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

http://www.lyngsat.com/packages/america.html. Click on the "P" on a transponder for a satellite to get the channels.


----------



## MisterEd (Jun 6, 2001)

Thanks!


rminsk said:


> http://www.lyngsat.com/packages/america.html. Click on the "P" on a transponder for a satellite to get the channels.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

Looking at the lyngsat site it may not actually have the transponder mappings... It just has the satellite mappings.


----------



## Cheezmo (Apr 26, 2004)

This is current as of a couple of hours ago... (I just updated it)

http://www.widemovies.com/dtvtransponders.html


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Cheezmo said:


> This is current as of a couple of hours ago... (I just updated it)
> 
> http://www.widemovies.com/dtvtransponders.html


Thanks for that page, but maybe you should add a date/time stamp to it.

I'm curious as to how you get the information. For the average user that tunes a channel and then does a signal test, that could get tedious for that whole list.


----------



## tscheifler (Jul 26, 2006)

Cheezmo said:


> This is current as of a couple of hours ago... (I just updated it)


Interesting. I found your page using Google and assumed it was no longer accurate. But if it is, then I have a question ...

Three of the four cables coming from my dish have signal strength of 40 or greater for satellite 110 transponder 8 (the 4th cable has a zero signal strength). I determined this by connecting each cable directly to my HR10-250. However, I can view channel 75 (TNTH) on only the weakest (43-45) of the three cables that have a non-zero signal strength.

I assumed that if channel 75 was on transponder 8 then I should be able to see that channel from all of the three cables that have a 40+ signal for transponder 8. Please explain


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

Probably not enough info to explain quite everything that is happening.

I think this much is in evidence:

The signal level is based primarily on the capability (health) of the LNBF for that sat and how well the dish is aimed, as well as the original transmitted strength and any intervening obstacles. After that, the level is determined by the output distribution, primarily the attenuation of the cables, but also the capability (health) of the multiswitch(es).

So, if you eliminate aiming and obstacles, if everything is working properly, you should see a similar level on all cables, per particular transponder. Since you are missing 110 of at least one polarity on one cable, that brings the health of the multiswitch into question.

If it is just the one sat that is low or missing on that cable (other sats are similar on all 4 cables) that somewhat rules out the distribution, again pointing to the multiswitch(es). The LNBF for the sat with a problem sets the original level for all four cables from a similar source, which is even more evidence that something is hinky in the multiswitch(es), and that the LNBF is OK.

We can also speculate that because low level is not the full determining factor in reception, the levels you are reading might not be reflective of what is really going on. If there are reflections on the distribution cables (common when a multiswitch acts up) that can flummox reception regardless of the measured signal levels, but that is of course only speculation in your case at this point.

At any rate, 40's is not a good signal level for sustained uninterrupted viewing. I would solve the level and potential switch problems first, which might solve the rest in the process. If not, it makes further repair a lot easier.


----------



## tscheifler (Jul 26, 2006)

Tyrone

Thanks for the detailed response!

When I stated "I determined this by connecting each cable directly to my HR10-250" I probably should have also stated "without using a multi-switch".

I have a 5x8 multiswitch but for testing purposes I removed it from the equation and used the cables directly from the dish to the receiver. The dish does not have a multi-switch. It is a oval 3-LNB dish with 5 cables coming from the LNBs and 1 cable is combined into another right below the dish (done by the installer several years ago) so that I have 4 cables entering the house.

So this should eliminate the multi-switch as the cause of the issue.

Does that make it a problem with the LNB, dish pointing, or something else?

Thanks again!


----------



## tbb1226 (Sep 16, 2004)

tscheifler said:


> When I stated "I determined this by connecting each cable directly to my HR10-250" I probably should have also stated "without using a multi-switch".
> 
> I have a 5x8 multiswitch but for testing purposes I removed it from the equation and used the cables directly from the dish to the receiver. The dish does not have a multi-switch. It is a oval 3-LNB dish with 5 cables coming from the LNBs and 1 cable is combined into another right below the dish (done by the installer several years ago) so that I have 4 cables entering the house.
> 
> ...


Not that this necessarily pinpoints the problem any better, but your 3-LNB dish has to have a multiswitch - either built-in or attached to the back. Otherwise, you'd not be able to get all three satellites on each cable. If there truly is no multiswitch, maybe that's your problem?

I wonder, too, how is it that you have five cables coming from only three LNBs?


----------



## tscheifler (Jul 26, 2006)

tbb1226 said:


> Not that this necessarily pinpoints the problem any better, but your 3-LNB dish has to have a multiswitch - either built-in or attached to the back. Otherwise, you'd not be able to get all three satellites on each cable. If there truly is no multiswitch, maybe that's your problem?
> 
> I wonder, too, how is it that you have five cables coming from only three LNBs?


I removed the multi-switch from the equation * only for testing*. Perhaps a bad assumption, but I assumed that I can test signal strength for specific transponders/channels without the multi-switch by connecting a single cable straight from an LNB to a receiver. Correct or wrong?

After I have confirmed that things work properly by testing a single cable/LNB at a time I can then put the multi-switch back into the equation and test all 8 outputs from the multi-switch to confirm that I get essentially the same signal strengths with the multi-switch as I had without the multi-switch.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

You have the older style three LNB dish with separate LNBs. I know this because you mention 5 lines coming from the dish with one line combined at the dish. Then those four cables entering the house HAVE to be connected to a multiswitch in order for all outputs to be able to tune any of the three sats. If you try one cable at a time, then you'll only get either 101 or 110/119 sats. I would check all connections, especially the ones going to the combiner at the dish. Are you sure that the 5x8 is only multiswitch in the equation? Usually the older dish has a 4x4 attached to the back of the dish.


----------



## tscheifler (Jul 26, 2006)

JimSpence said:


> You have the older style three LNB dish with separate LNBs. I know this because you mention 5 lines coming from the dish with one line combined at the dish.


You are correct. It is the older style, three separate LNBs (two dual LNBs and one single LNB).



> Are you sure that the 5x8 is only multiswitch in the equation? Usually the older dish has a 4x4 attached to the back of the dish.


Yes, I am certain that the 5x8 is the only multi-switch in the equation. I can visually trace the wires from the separate LNBs to the attic, where the 5x8 multi-switch is located, then to the receiver. There is no 4x4 multi-switch at the dish or anywhere else in the configuration.



> Then those four cables entering the house HAVE to be connected to a multiswitch in order for all outputs to be able to tune any of the three sats. If you try one cable at a time, then you'll only get either 101 or 110/119 sats.


I use the multi-switch for "normal" operation. But for testing it seems I should be able to test each cable separately to confirm that I get the appropriate transponders and signal strength -- realizing that each cable carries only a subset of the entire list of transponders. *Valid or not valid?* 



> I would check all connections, especially the ones going to the combiner at the dish.


Thanks, I will check that.


----------



## tbb1226 (Sep 16, 2004)

tscheifler said:


> I use the multi-switch for "normal" operation. But for testing it seems I should be able to test each cable separately to confirm that I get the appropriate transponders and signal strength -- realizing that each cable carries only a subset of the entire list of transponders. *Valid or not valid?*


The system is designed to work with a multiswitch, so I would not necessarily assume that it would work the same without one.

I don't understand your purpose in "testing" the system in this manner. Was there some problem with function that you're trying to resolve?


----------



## tscheifler (Jul 26, 2006)

Yes.  Channel 75 (TNTH) is pixelating. It is the only channel of the HD channels that has the issue. I was trying to resolve this issue.

Since none of the other HD channels were pixelating, I assumed that none of the other HD channels were on the same transponder as channel 75. And so I wanted to "zero in" on which transponder was used for channel 75. I thought the best way to do this was to test the cables separately without using the multi-switch. But perhaps this is not a valid approach.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

You can more easily determine which TP is used for a particular channel by tuning to that channel and then doing a signal strength test. The Sat/TP that is first displayed is the one.


----------



## tscheifler (Jul 26, 2006)

Good to know. Thanks!


----------

